# First Impressions



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Paul Payne said:


> Just received my 09 VE in the mail today via usps...gotta say before I give my impressions on the bow that I could'nt believe how much it cost to ship priority from Washington state....$48.00...and priority took 6 days...I just shipped 3 bows to different parts of the country and none of them cost me more than $18 with $400 worth of insurance and it didnt take longer than 3 days...Now on to the bow....50-60 lbs (maxes at 63#) number 2.5 spiral x cams that gives me a 27 1/2 draw...put a TT one holer on it with a wide .010 lizard tongue...took a few twist out of the string to lengthen the draw about an 1/8th..turned the limbs out 2 turns so it is at 57 lbs...did'nt need to touch the timing...installed my Surlock Supreme with a 6x 1/4 grind scope..installed a D loop and was ready to go...threaded my CE 27's with 210 gr points 4" feathers 29 3/4 in length and took about 5 shots to sight in at 10 yrds...thats as far as I can shoot up in my studio....shot 60 arrows on a 3 spot vegas face and I had 58 good solid baby x's and 2 that were no further that 1/16 out of the baby x.....All I can say is WOW!! I cant wait till monday to go to the shop and shoot a game at 20 yrds...So now that I found out I love the spiral x cam I wanna change over my VP with #3 cam.5+ set at 27 1/2 DL....got this VP here in AT Classifieds and loved the bow...Noticed I said "Loved" I think it needs #2.5 spiral x's on it for me to "Love" it again....it only maxes at 58 lbs the way it is setup now at 27 1/2...dont know the limb deflection but it does say 50-60 lbs just like my new VE....so I guess the point of this rambling post is...if I just order 2.5 spiral x cams and new cables and strings will I still get 55-60 lbs out of the bow????



*KNOCK...KNOCK...KNOCK....HELLO....ARE YOU IN THERE???? 

Honey......what time of the year is it?????......CHRISTMAS!!!!! Shipping anything right now is extremely expensive....Be Happy you got your Bow before the first of the year......

Sounds like you got a new member of the family...:smile:*

.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I didnt think the usps changed their rates this time of year...they already suck to much money from us...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Paul Payne said:


> I didnt think the usps changed their rates this time of year...they already suck to much money from us...


*
Obviously you didn't take Economics 101 in school.....""Supply and Demand""....

......and the Federal Government will NEVER take advantage of you..........*

.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Paul Payne said:


> Just received my 09 VE in the mail today via usps...gotta say before I give my impressions on the bow that I could'nt believe how much it cost to ship priority from Washington state....$48.00...and priority took 6 days...I just shipped 3 bows to different parts of the country and none of them cost me more than $18 with $400 worth of insurance and it didnt take longer than 3 days...Now on to the bow....50-60 lbs (maxes at 63#) number 2.5 spiral x cams that gives me a 27 1/2 draw...put a TT one holer on it with a wide .010 lizard tongue...took a few twist out of the string to lengthen the draw about an 1/8th..turned the limbs out 2 turns so it is at 57 lbs...did'nt need to touch the timing...installed my Surlock Supreme with a 6x 1/4 grind scope..installed a D loop and was ready to go...threaded my CE 27's with 210 gr points 4" feathers 29 3/4 in length and took about 5 shots to sight in at 10 yrds...thats as far as I can shoot up in my studio....shot 60 arrows on a 3 spot vegas face and I had 58 good solid baby x's and 2 that were no further that 1/16 out of the baby x.....All I can say is WOW!! I cant wait till monday to go to the shop and shoot a game at 20 yrds...So now that I found out I love the spiral x cam I wanna change over my VP with #3 cam.5+ set at 27 1/2 DL....got this VP here in AT Classifieds and loved the bow...Noticed I said "Loved" I think it needs #2.5 spiral x's on it for me to "Love" it again....it only maxes at 58 lbs the way it is setup now at 27 1/2...dont know the limb deflection but it does say 50-60 lbs just like my new VE....so I guess the point of this rambling post is...if I just order 2.5 spiral x cams and new cables and strings will I still get 55-60 lbs out of the bow????


That's why I'll never use USPS to ship a bow again. I shipped a bow USPS Priority with Delivery Confirmation and Insurance for $375 from NY to NC for $33. I sent a bow out last week with UPS with Insurance as well...but it cost me $17. Never again, USPS...


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

USPS charges extra for the box size. I took a bow down, ship it to United Arabic Emerites(basically Kuwait), and and it cost under $50. That was shipped priority as well. UPS ships by weight. I sent a motor from a dirt bike to Cali, and it cost $75, and returned a leather jacket to Cali that weighed 11lbs and cost me $24. Both where shipped to business, which is cheaper than a residential address.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If you put spirals on your Vantage your lbs are gonna drop....it may not be much but it could be up to 10lbs. 

As for your bow not maxing at or over 60lbs....the cams were probably changed before it was sold to you....or either you don't have enough twist in your cables.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

I changed my vantage X7 over to spirals and I wanted to keep the same poundage. The limbs that came on my bow were 120 defection if I remember right??? and the limbs that I put on my bow were 88 deflection. That is going from a #3 cam and a half plus to a #3 spiral. Of course, it was going from a XT 1000 to a XT 2000 limb set. Better check what your deflection is to make sure, but my guess is that you are going to gain a few pounds.
Go over to the Bow Tuning forum and look at the great Hoyt deflection round-up thread. There is a load of useful information on there.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

3dshooter80 said:


> I changed my vantage X7 over to spirals and I wanted to keep the same poundage. The limbs that came on my bow were 120 defection if I remember right??? and the limbs that I put on my bow were 88 deflection. That is going from a #3 cam and a half plus to a #3 spiral. Of course, it was going from a XT 1000 to a XT 2000 limb set. Better check what your deflection is to make sure, but my guess is that you are going to gain a few pounds.
> Go over to the Bow Tuning forum and look at the great Hoyt deflection round-up thread. There is a load of useful information on there.


I wont mind gaining a few lbs...I'll be going from a #3 c.5+ to a #2 spiral...I'll check out the limb defelection first chance I get....I think I'll call Hoyt as soon as I know the LD....I checked the Hoyt def. roundup the other day and couldnt find the info I need...I'll go back and check again...


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

From what I remember, all you have to do is call Hoyt and give them the serial number from the VP and they can tell what the deflection is and what your poundage will be if you change cams.

A guy I know went from Spirals on a VE to C.5+ and lost almost 10lbs. So with that, I would guess you will gain poundage. I would just call Hoyt and find out exactly what will happen and what I need to get to have the poundage I want.


----------

